# Showing change of color



## Jako (Mar 4, 2008)

Wow! What a difference!


----------



## T o d d (Sep 25, 2007)

What color were the parents ?


----------



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

WE really don't know anything about him - he was approx 2 when we rescued him and he was among many dogs taken away from an old woman who used to breed but couldn't take care of the dogs anymore. I got the imression that he was very thin and he was shaved down so he probably had long matted hair - he was a mess with the sores form the scabies he had and he had kennel cough that turned into pneumonia from a shot that they gave him for the itching (instead of treating the scabies) I had orignally gone to this shelter to see another dog - a party poodle but she was wild - and then we saw Teddy and he was so calm - hah! until he got better - now hes mr excitement. So I don't know what color his parents were - I even speculated that he might be a labradoodle at first but he is looking more like just poodle now and that's what they told me - he was full poodle. there was probably a lot of in-breeding going on because of her not being able to take care of the dogs - he has bad separationg anxiety too.


----------

